# Please - tell me why - I'm so grossed out !



## ReddWing (Apr 21, 2016)

This is serious, not a joking matter to minat all. 
I finally made my 1st batch of soap-i did a whipped oil's floating type.  I did several small differently scented & colored  batches. 
Some colors went from beautiful to poop colored quickly. Some colors stayed and baby powder went to dirty diaper, and so on. But I've read and I understand and even laughed over some, but what I NEED to know is why does it draw rodents ? 
Seriously I thought my name was changed to Pied ! I was taking a break from making before clean up, I noticed the tops of all but 3 of my soaps not just had little foot prints all over they also had the teeth razing and couple very deep. I just wanted to cry !
I got a knife and cut 1/4-1/2 inch off the tops. My work bench is in front of me-but those things were so fast they'd gotten to them again, and again. The only one I saw was the SOB that crawled up my leg (wearing a dress too-shudder) and i sware  he gave me the finger before I stopped screaming. 
My son and his friend came to check on me-it took the two of them to keep them off the soap while once again I smoothed and removed some tops, put  in bags and carriex inside of the house.
I'm not going to use any but  the 3 they didn't get-but I did want to see the in side patterns and colors Ect. 
It just made me sick.
I've not read anywhere that rodents like soap, but seriously ... Kitten Love ???? 
I can't even figure out if I should laugh or start crying hysterically or what.
Has anything like this happened to anyone ? If not I might have to believe my Gran... She claimed we had wee-folk blood in us and she had smuggled some of them into the new country when she come over....I'm not ready to believe that. What happened tonight ?


----------



## Swampy (Apr 21, 2016)

I used to work at an Aluminium extrusion plant and we used Sodium hydroxide in large vats to dissolve the ally left in the dies.The rats would eat the Sodium hydroxide straight out of the bags.They loved it.God knows why.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 21, 2016)

Swampy said:


> I used to work at an Aluminium extrusion plant and we used Sodium hydroxide in large vats to dissolve the ally left in the dies.The rats would eat the Sodium hydroxide straight out of the bags.They loved it.God knows why.





"Dats a spicy meatball!"

I take it that it killed them?


----------



## Swampy (Apr 21, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> "Dats a spicy meatball!"
> 
> I take it that it killed them?



I guess so.Maybe they turned into soap?


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes I have heard that mice like to eat home made soap. I don't know about commercial soap.

The mice that get into my workplace like eating my crayons! The wax ones, not the oil based ones.
Then they leave little coloured droppings through my craft supply cupboards.

I heard one teacher tell me they crawled up the walls to eat the pasta paintings her young students had done.

I've not yet seen one wearing a dress though ...


----------



## paillo (Apr 21, 2016)

Several years back I made very special custom wedding soaps for a friend. Really spendy ingredients in mini hearts. We have cats and I'd never seen a mouse in the house, but went to check on them one day and half of them had been gnawed. Too late to make another batch to cure. Drat and rats! Wound up making organza gift bags with little bath salts and I can't remember what else , and there were enough soaps intact for one per guest in the bags. My most horrifying order by any stretch of the imagination, needless to say...


----------



## Susie (Apr 21, 2016)

Rats/mice love oils.  Soaps have oils.  Crayons have stearic acid in them.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 21, 2016)

Are you kidding me?? I never would have dreamed! We live in an oldish farm house on a working farm. Mice are just part of life around here. The cats do a pretty good job of keeping them at bay, but this time of year they have a full time job of it. Knock on wood, I have never seen evidence of them going after my soap. And I cure in my basement where the cats seldom go. Now that I know this, I'll have to be extra vigilant with soaps. I would be ticked if the little vermin got into them!


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 21, 2016)

You aren't the only one who has had mice in their soap, you might have to start soaping in the house. I remember reading that castile is good to use as baits in traps.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 21, 2016)

One mouse targeted my beer soap. Left the others completely alone. Go figure. 

I've wondered if they're attracted to the salty taste that some soaps have more than the fats, since my superfat is consistent and on the lower side (usually 3%). 

With the hope that it will make you feel less alone with this problem, here's what my mousies did:


----------



## Navaria (Apr 21, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> One mouse targeted my beer soap. Left the others completely alone. Go figure.
> 
> With the hope that it will make you feel less alone with this problem, here's what my mousies did:



Holy smokes! He was hungry! I hope the little bugger farted bubbles for a week! It would serve him right!


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 21, 2016)

I had this happen once as well - I had put an ounce or so of leftover batter in a small cavity mold and set it in the kitchen out of the way to set up.  When I walked in the next day after work, it had little mousy teeth marks in it.  I was horrified lol!  Went upstairs to my curing area to check and luckily that stock had not been targeted.  Little mouse just really wanted some of that Black Raspberry Vanilla, I guess.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 21, 2016)

Today I'm SO thankful I don't have mice or rats! I would freak if they decided to move in and eat soap. Not to mention the rest of the grossness they bring with them. The only time we see mice and HUGE packrats they're dead, in many pieces, in the garage. Gifts from our kitties. Those are the days my 2 outside female felines get extra hugs and treats.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 21, 2016)

Yikes! As with Krista, I am _very thankful_ that we have no mice or rats in our house. The only time I've ever seen visiting vermin inside our house was when we were having hole in our roof fixed and our roof tiles replaced (a few years before I started soaping). Part of our attic was exposed to the open sky for a day or 2 while the repairs were being done, and that's when a family of mice moved in. It took about 2 weeks or so of trying different baits and traps before they were finally done in by peanut butter and spring-loaded traps. 


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Apr 21, 2016)

I want to say yuck but I was more fascinated than grossed out. I'm also thankful this hasn't happened to me to date. That said, I'm sorry you had that experience.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice!!  Makes me kinda hungry... I found a dead rat in my toilet last year.  It grossed me out.  Then, to make things even worse, I went over to my dresser (which is used to store clothes from one season to the next) to pull out some things for winter, there were chew marks in the clothes.  Gross!!  Then, I opened the drawer where I store my tights and dead pink hairless rats were nesting in my tights.  Apparently, the mother rat drowned.  EVERYTHING in that dresser went into the trash.  I totally freaked out on the dogs because they bark at squirrels outside, but apparently it's OK for a darned rat to move in.  They listened to me rant about how stupid and lazy they were.  We all felt better afterward.


----------



## PerthMobility (Apr 21, 2016)

Add Warfrin to your batch at trace. Problem solved.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 21, 2016)

I take it that soap doesn't kill them, huh?


----------



## PerthMobility (Apr 21, 2016)

I am afraid not. They are well able to use the fats in soap as part of their diet. In fact they thrive on it.

If you want more info the active ingredient is _Brodifacoum_


----------



## KristaY (Apr 21, 2016)

PerthMobility said:


> Add Warfrin to your batch at trace. Problem solved.



Seriously??? Warfarin, as in Coumadin, the blood thinner? Do they die of internal bleeding so now we have bloody mice and rats running around the house then dropping dead? What a visual......

OMG. I just read this about brodifacoum_ "This rodenticide is effective against warfarin resistant rats"_. Great. So they become resistant to it. Who knew they tested anticoagulants as rodent control. PerthMobility, that's who!


----------



## Susie (Apr 21, 2016)

This is the best stuff I have found in years:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BUZL2Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I would strongly suggest, however, that you try traps of one sort or another before resorting to poison.  If you poison them, they can die in inaccessible places, and you get to live with the stink for weeks on end.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 21, 2016)

There ain't nothing funkier than a dead something stuck in the wall.  Oh, wait.  Yes there is.  A dead something stuck in the exhaust vent.


----------



## PerthMobility (Apr 21, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Seriously??? Warfarin, as in Coumadin, the blood thinner? Do they die of internal bleeding so now we have bloody mice and rats running around the house then dropping dead? What a visual......
> 
> OMG. I just read this about brodifacoum_ "This rodenticide is effective against warfarin resistant rats"_. Great. So they become resistant to it. Who knew they tested anticoagulants as rodent control. PerthMobility, that's who!



Forty five years ago this June, I competed in a "Tug-O-War" and got a hiatus hernia which in turn led to atrial fibrillation (AF) and I have still got it.

So do I know a bit about anti-coagulants, just a bit, just a bit. So I can say this that I have seen a lot of vermin end their days after overdosing on a Vitamin K antagonist BUT I have never seen one obviously in distress as a result.

About seven years ago I, completely accidentally, overdosed on warfrin and finished up in a hospital ICU (intensive care unit). Turned out an internal bleed had put me close to death but the incident was completely PAINLESS and apparently would have remained that way until I fell of the twig.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 22, 2016)

Well holy cow, Mac. You've certainly had a time of it. All those complications from an innocent activity like tug-of-war. I'm certainly happy you came through it all!


----------



## PerthMobility (Apr 22, 2016)

I admit that sometimes I think I have lived a long life but that I have run all the way ... then I remember that I would never have seen all I have seen if I hadn't run.

There are a couple of life changes I would like to make but it isn't going to happen so "_why worry, be happy". _


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 22, 2016)

Omg Perthmobility 
That must've been scary!
As a student nurse I've seen patient overdosed on Warfarin at ED at let me tell you, it's one if those things you see that stay with you for life.

As TeresaT and Susie said, don't poison them. They tend to hide in nooks after poisoning to die. I found one in my daughter's toy box. Few died under the stove. Others in the hole under roof. Living room was smelling funky for DAYS!


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 22, 2016)

PerthMobility said:


> I admit that sometimes I think I have lived a long life but that I have run all the way ... then I remember that I would never have seen all I have seen if I hadn't run.
> 
> There are a couple of life changes I would like to make but it isn't going to happen so "_why worry, be happy". _




My BIL had 2 ops for atrial fib which he's had for 20 years but it's getting worse. 
Just before a big op for it (don't ask me what) the doctor suggested he give up alcohol for 6 months. He was only having a couple of glasses a week anyway so tried it. On the 7th month his atrial fibrillation stopped and it's been normal ever since. Weird but true. Dr says it works for some.


Glad to hear you survived the ED!!!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 22, 2016)

Susie said:


> This is the best stuff I have found in years:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BUZL2Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I would strongly suggest, however, that you try traps of one sort or another before resorting to poison.  If you poison them, they can die in inaccessible places, and you get to live with the stink for weeks on end.





fuzz-juzz said:


> Omg Perthmobility
> That must've been scary!
> As a student nurse I've seen patient overdosed on Warfarin at ED at let me tell you, it's one if those things you see that stay with you for life.
> 
> As TeresaT and Susie said, don't poison them. They tend to hide in nooks after poisoning to die. I found one in my daughter's toy box. Few died under the stove. Others in the hole under roof. Living room was smelling funky for DAYS!



True, true, true. Scouting out that funky smell is the WORST, especially during the warmer months, when it's hot inside and you still can't find that funky smell...


----------



## Susie (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes, but if they are too smart for the traps, sometimes you just have to poison.  They will eat your wiring (they LOVE electrical wires and cords, don't ask me why).  Which will lead to expensive electrician's bills and the potential for house fires.


----------



## Saipan (Apr 22, 2016)

This thread is awesome, I'd like to re-title it, Game of Mice, who will sit on the soap throne.

My grandmother used to say if we said bad things she'd wash our mouths out with soap, then we'd have beautiful speech just like the mice.

Now I wonder if that was reference to mice eating soap?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 22, 2016)

We had a mice plaque some time after last big drought, circa 2007-2008.
I've never seen them before in my house or after that. They were everywhere. 
We would sit in the living room watching TV for example and they would run around like there's no human in the house. Funny thing was, is that we had a cat but he was useless when it comes to mice haha.
I've killed heaps with traps. They looove nutella and peanut butter. Cheese or meat they can steal sometimes but if you smear something sweet on the trap they can't resist. They get busy licking and bam.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 22, 2016)

Been in work camps that were infested. Several of the guys travelled with their dogs so poison was out of the question. We played a trapping game. two small flat sticks( lathe) and a five gallon bucket. Run a heavy wire from one side to the other and attach a stick with the stick balanced in the bucket. Use peanut butter to help balance it. Put the other stick at an angle to the ground so it reaches the top of the bucket. Fill bucket 1/3 of the way with water. DO NOT leave one of these set up over the weekend. THAT will gross you out!

The one that drowns the most mice wins.


----------



## ReddWing (Apr 23, 2016)

Well let's get something straight- I was the one wearing the dress, not a rat. 
I've not smelt any dead things yet or seen any. 
We knew we had critters in the shed/work room/garage/out building. 
But I didn't know we had mice in the house- never a single dropping Ect, until the next morning-mouse tracks and teeth marks all over the only 3 the rats didn't touch. 
This past Christmas I made chocolate in molds - I dried them in the shed and the house and there were no tracks or teeth marks. But I may have to stop trying soap. I despite rodents, they bother me on so many levels.  
I'm going to go have a long cleansing cry now. Thanks for telling me all about rodents and lye.


----------



## ReddWing (Apr 23, 2016)

My son just made me smile, he said lye should be called rat-nip or rode-nip like catnip for rats - good kid can always smile or make me smile.


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 23, 2016)

ReddWing said:


> Well let's get something straight- I was the one wearing the dress, not a rat.



Oh, I get it now, duh!!


----------



## ReddWing (Apr 23, 2016)

Once a rodent colony reaches a certain number (3000ish for rats) cats and other predators will not attack any of them. Same for mice-i don't know the # for them though. The sites and books I read didn't give a reason why but all did state this. Now I'm curious about why. Maybe if attacked and "scream" others come and attack the predator ?


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 23, 2016)

RW,
If your DH is not too grossed out have him try the bucket trick. the mice will run up the stick and out to the peanut butter and ... slash!
In the morning you simply empty the bucket into the compost and set it back up after work. A simple way of greatly reducing the rodent population without using rat-nip.

We also used cement mixed with cornmeal on the farm. They eat the cornmeal and it dries them out in just a few hours. Mouse mummies.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not the only one this has happened to. Fiance and I have been freaking right the hell out over some mouse droppings that we have seen lately, and sure enough, the biggest concentration is by the soap racks. Now I just moved the racks to stand against the wall, just about a month ago. I haven't had any issues with mice until then. We do have 4 cats but we keep the soaping room shut off from them. Not anymore. Guess I will move the racks back to in the middle of the room and raise the soaps off the bottom racks, and HOPE the little squirks don't knock my shelves over in there.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 23, 2016)

ReddWing said:


> Once a rodent colony reaches a certain number (3000ish for rats) cats and other predators will not attack any of them. Same for mice-i don't know the # for them though. The sites and books I read didn't give a reason why but all did state this. Now I'm curious about why. Maybe if attacked and "scream" others come and attack the predator ?



I wonder if it's the "strength in numbers" thing. We have a big problem with coyotes in our area. When there's one or two, they keep their distance from homes, pets, etc. When they run in a pack, they suddenly grow huge cajones and we start missing outdoor cats.


----------



## Susie (Apr 23, 2016)

It is also that with increased numbers, the pack needs more food, so they come into more urban areas.


----------



## ReddWing (Apr 23, 2016)

If you want to try natural remedies for getting rid of critters-1st of course you must seal up anything the size of a dime or bigger from the top to the bottom of the building/s. 
2. Cut all growth down 4" inches and closer. 3. At 2" inches out plant spearmint, peppermint and other mints-in a solid line around the building/s. 4. Save up enough big cat-lions, tigers, ect-or snake poop to go all the way around the building/s in the 2" inches between mints and walls by 2" inches tall-but the poop drop must be done all in one  day. 
I'm not going to buy poop & I don't know anyone with big cats or enough snake owners to try the above---wish I did ! 
Has any one tried this ? Did it work ?


----------



## KristaY (Apr 24, 2016)

I haven't tried the poop thing...intentionally. But my DH takes the dogs out front sometimes to do their business and the big, old male lab has to poo as high as he can (the vet says it's a marking-his-territory thing so the scent cone is higher in the air). I have no idea if it's deterring any pack rats out there. I just had another thought about why I don't have a big problem with mice and rats. We have lots of snakes! Not pets. They just cruise by routinely. Occassionally make their way inside the house.

But several years ago I had a big problem with rabbits making their way to the front of our house and eating new plants I'd put in. I told my DH and our boys they needed to pee around that area to help me out. Well, you know boys. They think peeing outside is the best thing ever so they happily spent all spring peeing all over the yard and even invited their friends to join the party. Between that and my outdoor girl kitties, it mostly kept them away from the flower buffet.


----------



## LoveOscar (Apr 24, 2016)

I've had rats and mice. Classic spring traps and peanut butter have been golden remedies for me. I've killed 2 rats with 1 trap before. They love my kitchen. They've never gone after my soap before though. :think: So I keep the traps active in my cabinets now and check on them once a week or every other week.

We've always had mice in the horse barns (pellet and sweet feed attract them) and we only use poison in the walls during the winter. They don't smell any where near as bad in the cold as they do in our hot, humid summers.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 24, 2016)

*Rodents*



KristaY said:


> I haven't tried the poop thing...intentionally. But my DH takes the dogs out front sometimes to do their business and the big, old male lab has to poo as high as he can (the vet says it's a marking-his-territory thing so the scent cone is higher in the air). I have no idea if it's deterring any pack rats out there. I just had another thought about why I don't have a big problem with mice and rats. We have lots of snakes! Not pets. They just cruise by routinely. Occassionally make their way inside the house.
> 
> But several years ago I had a big problem with rabbits making their way to the front of our house and eating new plants I'd put in. I told my DH and our boys they needed to pee around that area to help me out. Well, you know boys. They think peeing outside is the best thing ever so they happily spent all spring peeing all over the yard and even invited their friends to join the party. Between that and my outdoor girl kitties, it mostly kept them away from the flower buffet.



That's hilarious


----------



## Navaria (Apr 24, 2016)

KristaY said:


> But several years ago I had a big problem with rabbits making their way to the front of our house and eating new plants I'd put in. I told my DH and our boys they needed to pee around that area to help me out. Well, you know boys. They think peeing outside is the best thing ever so they happily spent all spring peeing all over the yard and even invited their friends to join the party. Between that and my outdoor girl kitties, it mostly kept them away from the flower buffet.



I keep picturing your boys beating on their friends' doors "Hey! You gotta come to my house! Mom said we can pee outside!" I'm rolling over here!


----------

